# Gear Wishlists??



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I started making a mental list of the things I want to get and felt so overwhelmed, I needed to write it down! Sooo lets see those lists of items on your wishlist that you either don't "need" right now or don't have the funds for immediately but that are in the back of your mind...


Mine is embarrassingly extensive :blush:

15' ASAT 1/2" line
6' rolled black leather lead
SHORT black leather tab
Regulation length tracking lead (what is that? 33'??) - and I don't know if I want biothane or ASAT
Dowel and a Dumbbell
French Linen Tug
Bike Attachment - not sure on which kind yet...
Biking harness - not sure if I'll actually need this yet
I really want an Elite K-9 Hoodie and Tee - they're cheap and I like them
Control Unleashed - book
Brenda Aloff's new puppy book - some of my photos MIGHT be in it 
I REALLY want a chair for training - I like this one
Crate fans
Boomerang tags with updated info
New microchip tag/registry
Susan Garrett (sp?) books on shutting your dog's mouth in agility
Kuranda beds
I'm probably going to need another tote to haul gear...
I hope there are some out there with lists more impressive than this!!! LOL


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

OMG.. My list is sooo long and seems to expand every day!

The thing I am really looking for right now is a nice obedience lead and collar (rolled leather) that isn't going to cost me my tutition money but also will last and is of quality.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Elizabeth and falon

We we were at the elgin kennel club show in london ontario yesterday and the Wag had a booth set up , we bought 2 six foot leather leads . Beautiful leads , we still have 2 we purchased 8 years ago and are still in beautiful condition
The Wag : Welcome London Ontario Leather Dog accessories


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog has a choker which is never on at home. he has 4 leashes,
3 dog bowels, had 2 beds, 2 brushes, comb, pin brush, rope toys, femur bones, an assortment of balls, tug toy, crate (hasn't been it in 2 years), i think that's it. why does your dog need so much stuff???


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ohhhh I have a big list. I loovvee browsing online dog stores. These are my most important things that I'm buying very soon or in the process of finding:

-55" Wire Dog Crate
-Dog Weight Scale
-Dog House Heater
-Heated Water bucket
-DVD Focused heeling with Michael Ellis
-Various coat and joint supplements

This is my 'unimportant things or things that can probably wait until summer' list:

-Curogan HS Prong Collar
-SENSE-ation harness
-Pet Dreams Personalized Plush Cratewear Set
-Bike harness
-Hyperdog
-Jute Tug
-12" Traffic Lead
- Hemp Collar with Fleece
- Leather bite rag with handle
-Dominant Dog Collar
-Dog Lifejacket
-Roni Ball with T Handle
-Meteorlight Ball
-Embroidered leather dog collar
-Leather dog collar with ID plate
-Chuckit! Amphibious Shark Fin Ball 
-Automatic Dog Feeder
-Raised Dog Bed
-iRobot Roomba 562 Pet Series

Okay, maybe that last one is more for me


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

BUBBAGSD said:


> Hi Elizabeth and falon
> 
> We we were at the elgin kennel club show in london ontario yesterday and the Wag had a booth set up , we bought 2 six foot leather leads . Beautiful leads , we still have 2 we purchased 8 years ago and are still in beautiful condition
> The Wag : Welcome London Ontario Leather Dog accessories


Thanks for that link!

Prices are good and it looks like quality stuff! Going to have to place an order!

Thanks again!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh the accessories we buy for our babies. My husband said on my gravestone it will say "never to pass up a good deal on a dog item"


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> why does your dog need so much stuff???


He doesn't. I enjoy having the gear and am now in a position in life where I can afford it. This is my hobby - dog sports in general - so why not buy it when I want it if I can afford it...I stated in the beginning that these were things that I've been browsing and wishing for but don't really need...it's a for FUN thread


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Also, I compete and train in a variety of sports, some of which require certain equipment to be had.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Thanks for that link!
> 
> Prices are good and it looks like quality stuff! Going to have to place an order!
> 
> Thanks again!


Yeah!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> -DVD Focused heeling with Michael Ellis




I want this SO BAD!



Syaoransbear said:


> -Curogan HS Prong Collar


Just a warning, I just bought one of these a couple of months ago (the 3.2 mm I think) and was told by multiple distributors that they were being discontinued so if you want one smaller than the 4.0 mm (I think) then you should order asap


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

FG167 said:


> I want this SO BAD!
> 
> 
> 
> Just a warning, I just bought one of these a couple of months ago (the 3.2 mm I think) and was told by multiple distributors that they were being discontinued so if you want one smaller than the 4.0 mm (I think) then you should order asap


Me too!! I have to wait until I have a pretty full cart before I order the DVD from leerburg, because it's around $30 to ship it here and then I end up paying about $100 total with the price of the DVD! Ick!

Nuts, I hate the 4.0mm. I wonder why they are being discontinued. 

Since you have one, how do you like it? Also, what color is it? I've seen some pictures where it looks gold, other pictures where it looks copper, and some where it looks like a combination of both colors.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> Me too!! I have to wait until I have a pretty full cart before I order the DVD from leerburg, because it's around $30 to ship it here and then I end up paying about $100 total with the price of the DVD! Ick!
> 
> Nuts, I hate the 4.0mm. I wonder why they are being discontinued.
> 
> Since you have one, how do you like it? Also, what color is it? I've seen some pictures where it looks gold, other pictures where it looks copper, and some where it looks like a combination of both colors.


I do like it! I actually like the looks of it on my Yellow Lab a lot - he's leash reactive so I wanted something that kind of blended in so the "regular" people that see him don't think 1. I'm being "mean" or 2. that he's aggressive. 

It looks nice on my Dutch Shepherd too. I would say actually that is kind of a blend of a coppery gold - more of a rosy finish overall - especially when I put it on next to his brass fursaver.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

i want to get a purple leather collar and leash for skylar, not needed but i like the look of them haha. I need (or..want) a tunnel for agility. But this is actually a need (lol) because she's sort of afraid of them, so i'd like to get her used to them at home so i don't have the big sook in agility class lol. And i want a long line, skylar has great recall but i don't trust other peoples dogs so i'd like to have a line for the beach and such. I guess, really the only thing thats important is the tunnel, but im getting the leather collar first haha.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I just ordered a Biothane leash from* here *with several rings along it to allow it to be used around the waist or over the shoulder. I really want a purple and black collar from there to go with the leash but I'm going to have to hold off on that for a while... I also promised myself that if I bought Bianca's Paco collar I would not buy anymore dog collars unless I REALLY need them. I have a 'dog collar buying addiction' LOL!

Other things on my wish list (that I won't be getting anytime soon!):

-Biothane long line (same site)
-Biothane carting harness (same site)
-Martingale collar from Around the Hounds (possibly *this collar*)
-Paco Collars leather leash with conchos to match Bianca's Paco Sybll Lilly Deluxe collar
-Bike attachment (my K9 Cruiser was stolen along with my bike)
-Bike to attach the bike attachment to (I have a racing bike which is too light to use with the dog attachment.)
-Freedom Design harness/pack
-Biothane or leather tab with O-ring at the end

Also I would love to own pretty much everything they sell at Clean Run.  
Oh, and one of the new style Cabana Crates that are coming out this year!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> I just ordered a Biothane leash from* here *with several rings along it to allow it to be used around the waist or over the shoulder.
> 
> I have a 'dog collar buying addiction' LOL!
> 
> ...


thanks for the link!

You do? Check out this photo from 2008 LOL...you want to join my support group - collar-addictions-r-us? hahaha










I'm unfamiliar with Freedom Design, but now my curiosity is piqued since you seem to have the same "problems" as me 

Why do you want a tab with the O-ring - are you not concerned your pups toes will catch? Just curious what the purpose of the O-ring on a tab was for. 

I LOVE clean run too and absolutely agree!

What's a Cabana Crate?


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ohh I think I need to join that support group!

I really want to get a leather embroidered dog collar that is gold colored, but I can't find any dog collar stores that have gold colored leather. It's heartbreaking . Chrono would look so handsome in gold, and his brass colored fursaver has gone missing until the snow thaws :blush:.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> Ohh I think I need to join that support group!
> 
> I really want to get a leather embroidered dog collar that is gold colored, but I can't find any dog collar stores that have gold colored leather. It's heartbreaking . Chrono would look so handsome in gold, and his brass colored fursaver has gone missing until the snow thaws :blush:.


What about this color:










From my fave custom collar site Collar Mania Custom Dog Collars - Custom Leather Collars


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

FG167 said:


> What about this color:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too brown colored, but thanks! I love that site, I wonder if I can harass the owners into getting gold colored leather ? So many times I've gone through all the motions on their site of planning out a spectacular embroidered collar, and then when I'm just about done I think, "But wouldn't he look so much better in gold...?" and I don't go through with ordering one.

Also, I just bought a curogan prong dog collar. I got the 3.25mm one with the nylon loop and buckle.

Curogan-Dog pinch collar & nylon loop-without any nickel-3.25mm [Curogan-50004 nylon(3.25mm)] : Prong Collars, Pinch Collars, Dog Training Collars, Curogan Collars, Chain Dog Collars, Fur Saver Collars, Choke Dog Collars, Herm Sprenger Collars, Dog M

I think with nylon loops, I might be able to deliver an even quicker and quieter correction, but I wonder how fast it'll wear out. I also love the buckle, and I want to know how it'll hold up to corrections. The collar will be just one big experiment!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> I wonder if I can harass the owners into getting gold colored leather ?
> 
> but I wonder how fast it'll wear out.


Actually, I wouldn't hesitate to contact and ask her. She's done some very custom stuff for me just by emailing and asking. 

I think if it does wear out you could probably just replace the nylon right? So in effect it could last forever?


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

FG167 said:


> Actually, I wouldn't hesitate to contact and ask her. She's done some very custom stuff for me just by emailing and asking.
> 
> I think if it does wear out you could probably just replace the nylon right? So in effect it could last forever?


Thanks! I think I'll do that. I hope a custom leather color doesn't cost too much, though. How much have your collars cost?

I could just replace the nylon if it ever wore out, but I don't trust my sewing skills. I'd worry about a collar malfunction. But I suppose I could always convince my mom to do it .


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

FG167 said:


> thanks for the link!
> 
> You do? Check out this photo from 2008 LOL...you want to join my support group - collar-addictions-r-us? hahaha
> 
> ...


Yes I would like to join your support group!  I used to have a photo of some of my "collar collection" but I must have deleted it... Maybe I'll try to take a new one to post. Most of them belonged to my Golden, Bianca only has about 6-10 that were specifically bought for her. I still have the others, but unfortunately Bianca's neck was just a little too big to fit most of the ones I already had, so I had to buy her new ones. 

The Freedom Design harness is a padded harness with a bunch of d-rings to attach at different points, and can be used as a pulling harness or walking harness. There are also small pouches that can be attached. I'd give a link but their site is down. Here is a photo that kinda shows it.

The O-ring tab is for a safety strap, such as for Bianca's Halti, or for attaching both ends of the tab to something. 

This is a Cabana Crate, below. The company that makes them was the forerunner of the soft crates. The photo below an old style, but they stopped making them several years ago and were only making dog tents. However I just saw on their website that they were coming out with a new/redesigned version of the Cabana this year! If you're interested: DoggoneGood!: Crates / Tents


----------

